# Can't remove/purge unneeded articulation of cinematic studio string



## Nasrul (Mar 26, 2019)

Im new to midi world .I know it's just weird . I got such an annoying problem which is that I can't remove/purge unneeded articulation in cinematic studio string . in manual , I found just simply holding ALT+click . it worked in kontakt standalone but I doesn't when I open it in DAW . 
anyone can help ?


----------



## jfino (Mar 28, 2019)

Strange. Probably best to ask them directly.
If you have another DAW test there too to rule that out.


----------



## Halfstar (May 14, 2020)

Nasrul said:


> Im new to midi world .I know it's just weird . I got such an annoying problem which is that I can't remove/purge unneeded articulation in cinematic studio string . in manual , I found just simply holding ALT+click . it worked in kontakt standalone but I doesn't when I open it in DAW .
> anyone can help ?



I have the same issue. I tried right clicking on the tiles whilst holding the alt button and it's not working. I'm using Cinematic Studio Strings through Pro Tools. Did you end up fixing the issue? If so, how?


----------



## mrnanovideos (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm on a Mac and it works for me by pressing option and clicking on the articulation.


----------



## BuzzySmith (Feb 9, 2022)

mrnanovideos said:


> I'm on a Mac and it works for me by pressing option and clicking on the articulation.


Thanks! (A year and a half later.)
I just very recently bought CSS and looked in the documentation and didn't see this •option•.


----------

